# KDE Automount CD Not Working [solved]

## TheHood

Hi,

I'm having problems getting KDE to automount my CD drive.  Everything works fine using:

# mount /dev/cdrw1 -t iso9660 -r /mnt/cdrom

as root (but not otherwise).

KDE also has no problems automounting usb drives.

However, if I load a CD, it detects the new CD, and it appears in media:/ but then I get the following:

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.

Here is my /etc/fstab 

```

# <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>               <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime            1 2

/dev/hda4      /      ext3      noatime               0 1

/dev/hda3      none      swap      sw               0 0

/dev/hda1      /mnt/win   auto      noatime,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

/dev/cdrw1      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      auto,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/auto   auto      auto,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/usb2   auto      auto,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      auto,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

/dev/hdc      /mnt/dvd   auto      auto,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

/dev/hdd      /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      auto,users,gid=100,umask=007      0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc         /proc      proc      defaults            0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for 

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec         0 0

```

Can anyone spot what I am doing wrong?

Many thanksLast edited by TheHood on Sat Apr 25, 2009 9:14 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *TheHood wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # <fs>         <mountpoint>   <type>      <opts>               <dump/pass>
> ...

 

If you want automount, you cannot invoke optical or USB drives in /etc/fstab. You have to set up hal/dbus properly, (emerge -av hal dbus && rc-updatge add hald default && rec-update dbus default). Then add your user name to the cdrom cdrw disk plugdev and usb groups in /etc/group. This also applies to the floppy drive as well. Hal/dbus operating properly will autodetect pretty much anything you can stick in a computer.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## MaximeG

Yes,

You need to install hal (and kde support for hal as well as probably other dependencies.)

Last time I checked the gentoo installation guide was all right to get it up and running.

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## TheHood

Thanks,

I already had hald and dbus installed.  I noticed not all the right users were in the relevant groups, so I changed that, but it still comes up with the same error message when trying to automount CDs (I think KDE can spot it, it appears in media:/ but when you click on the icon to mount it, it complains).  Is this still a permissions problem?  Here's my /etc/group - the two users that need to use KDE automount are james and rachel.

```

root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon,james,rachel

lp:x:7:lp

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,james,rachel

floppy:x:11:root,james,haldaemon,rachel

mail:x:12:mail,postfix

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:james,rachel

cdrom:x:19:james,haldaemon,rachel

dialout:x:20:root

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,james,rachel

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,james,rachel

usb:x:85:james,haldaemon,rachel

users:x:100:games,james,rachel

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage:x:250:portage

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

ldap:x:439:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

locate:x:245:

james:x:1000:

mysql:x:60:

apache:x:81:

ntp:x:123:

lpadmin:x:106:

messagebus:x:1001:

crontab:x:1002:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

scanner:x:1003:

haldaemon:x:1004:haldaemon

plugdev:x:1005:haldaemon,rachel,james

rachel:x:1006:

games:x:35:james

```

Thanks again

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you remove its invocation from /etc/fstab?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## TheHood

No.  Removing that did the trick.  Thanks!!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

You're welcome.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pfloydde

Hello,

I have the same Problem with a little different config. I have one SATA CDRW and one old IDE CDRW. 

```
Apr  1 04:09:11 ion scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4120B A104 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

Apr  1 04:09:11 ion sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Apr  1 04:09:11 ion sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

...

Apr  1 04:09:11 ion hdc: Optiarc DVD RW AD-7173A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Apr  1 04:09:11 ion hdc: host max PIO5 wanted PIO255(auto-tune) selected PIO4

Apr  1 04:09:11 ion hdc: UDMA/66 mode selected
```

The sr0 automount without problems. All is ok. But the hdc-Device say "Only root can mount".

There is no Entry in my /etc/fstab for both devices.

I tried to comment the Entry for HL-DT-ST.... out in 

```
/usr/share/hal/fdi/preprobe/10osvendor/10-ide-drives.fdi
```

 without effect.

Any idea what's wrong?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Start by posting the results of emerge --info. Then post /etc/group, and all of /var/log/dmesg.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pfloydde

Oh, ok.

Here is emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.28-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Processor_4200+-with-gentoo-2.0.0

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 28 Apr 2009 04:30:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2, 2.6.2

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r8

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r2

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.9

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo ftp://mirror.leaseweb.com/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/ http://mirror.cambrium.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/myoverlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="32bit 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi additions aften alsa amarok amarok2 amazon amd64 amrwb animgif ao archive aspell async asyncns atmo audacious audiofile automount avahi bash-completion beagle berkdb binary binary-drivers bluetooth branding brasero bzip2 cairo cdda cddax cddb cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrkit cdrom cdrtools chm cli consolekit corefonts cover cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk curl curlwrappers cursors custom-optimization cvs cvsgraph dbus deskbar dia dirac disk-partition divx dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread dxr3 eds emacs emboss emerald encode esd evo exif extra extrafilters faac faad fam fame fat fax fbcondecor fbsplash festival ffmpeg firefox firefox3 flac flash fluidsynth foomaticdb fortran ftp games gcdmaster gd gdbm gif gimp glitz gnome gnome-keyring gnome-print gnomecanvas gnomecd gphoto2 gpm grub gs gsf gstreamer gtk gtkhotkey gzip hal hddtemp icecast iconv id3 id3tag imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jabber java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kpathsea lame latex ldap libnotify lyrics lzo mad md5sum mdnsresponder-compat midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mmxext mp3 mpd mpeg mpeg2 mplayer mtp mudflap mule multilib musepack music musicbrainz nas nautilus ncurses nforce2 nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia nvtv odbc ogg ogg123 openal opengl openmp pam pango parport pcre pdf perl php png pnm pop postgres postproc postscript povray ppds pppd psf pstricks publishers pulseaudio pvr python qt3 qt3support quicktime radio rar raw readline realmedia recode reflection rss samba savedconfig scanner schroedinger sdl session slp snmp speex spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora threads tiff transcode truetype unicode unsupported usb v4l v4l2 vcd vim vim-syntax vorbis vte wav wavpack x264 xcb xim xine xinerama xml xorg xpm xulrunner xv xvid zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="canon" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

And /etc/group

```
root:x:0:root

bin:x:1:root,bin,daemon

daemon:x:2:root,bin,daemon

sys:x:3:root,bin,adm

adm:x:4:root,adm,daemon,myuser

tty:x:5:

disk:x:6:root,adm,haldaemon,myuser

lp:x:7:lp,myuser,root

mem:x:8:

kmem:x:9:

wheel:x:10:root,myuser

floppy:x:11:root,myuser,haldaemon

mail:x:12:mail,postfix

news:x:13:news

uucp:x:14:uucp

man:x:15:man

console:x:17:

audio:x:18:myuser,pulse

cdrom:x:19:root,myuser,haldaemon

dialout:x:20:root

tape:x:26:root

video:x:27:root,myuser

cdrw:x:80:haldaemon,myuser,root

usb:x:85:myuser,haldaemon

users:x:100:games,myuser

nofiles:x:200:

smmsp:x:209:smmsp

portage:x:250:portage,myuser

utmp:x:406:

nogroup:x:65533:

nobody:x:65534:

sshd:x:22:

cron:x:16:

ssmtp:x:407:

crontab:x:408:

locate:x:245:

ldap:x:439:

myuser:x:1000:

messagebus:x:1001:

netdev:x:1002:

avahi:x:1003:

haldaemon:x:1004:haldaemon,myuser,root

plugdev:x:1005:haldaemon,myuser,root

lpadmin:x:106:myuser,root

realtime:x:1006:

pulse-access:x:1007:

pulse:x:1008:

gdm:x:1009:

sabayon-admin:x:1010:

games:x:35:myuser

ntp:x:123:

postfix:x:207:

postdrop:x:208:

tcpdump:x:1011:

scanner:x:1012:myuser

vboxusers:x:1013:root,myuser

ntop:x:1014:

polkituser:x:1015:
```

dmesg:

```
nabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] 39876480 512-byte hardware sectors: (20.4 GB/19.0 GiB)

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2

sd 0:0:1:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSI] enabled at IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSI] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xe000 irq 23

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xe008 irq 23

ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: ST3400620AS, 3.AAD, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 781422768 sectors, multi 1: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3400620AS      3.AA PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors: (400 GB/372 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 781422768 512-byte hardware sectors: (400 GB/372 GiB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APSJ] enabled at IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:0f.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APSJ] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

sata_nv 0000:00:0f.0: Using SWNCQ mode

sata_nv 0000:00:0f.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xcc00 irq 22

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xcc08 irq 22

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

sr 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 5

sd 0:0:1:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

scsi: <fdomain> Detection failed (no card)

GDT-HA: Storage RAID Controller Driver. Version: 3.05

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.07

Copyright (c) 1999-2008 LSI Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT FC Host driver 3.04.07

Fusion MPT SAS Host driver 3.04.07

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.002.

3ware 9000 Storage Controller device driver for Linux v2.26.02.011.

Compaq SMART2 Driver (v 2.6.0)

HP CISS Driver (v 3.6.20)

Adaptec aacraid driver 1.1-5[2456]-ms

megaraid cmm: 2.20.2.7 (Release Date: Sun Jul 16 00:01:03 EST 2006)

megaraid: 2.20.5.1 (Release Date: Thu Nov 16 15:32:35 EST 2006)

megasas: 00.00.04.01 Thu July 24 11:41:51 PST 2008

QLogic Fibre Channel HBA Driver: 8.02.01-k9

Emulex LightPulse Fibre Channel SCSI driver 8.2.8

Copyright(c) 2004-2008 Emulex.  All rights reserved.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: PCI INT B -> Link[APCL] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: setting latency timer to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: cache line size of 64 is not supported

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 21, io mem 0xfe02e000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCF] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: setting latency timer to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 20, io mem 0xfe02f000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

sl811: driver sl811-hcd, 19 May 2005

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

usb 2-3: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

device-mapper: uevent: version 1.0.3

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

usb 2-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input2

generic-usb 0003:046D:C016.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3/input0

md: raid0 personality registered for level 0

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

async_tx: api initialized (async)

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse:  6804.800 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (6804.800 MB/sec)

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

raid6: int64x1   2020 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   2583 MB/s

usb 1-5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 5

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

raid6: int64x4   2236 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   1697 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    3131 MB/s

usb 2-5: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

raid6: sse2x2    3900 MB/s

usb 2-5: not running at top speed; connect to a high speed hub

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi6 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 3

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

raid6: sse2x4    4192 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (4192 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

md: raid10 personality registered for level 10

JFS: nTxBlock = 8192, nTxLock = 65536

RPC: Registered udp transport module.

RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

fuse init (API version 7.10)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.3.21-k3-NAPI

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Generic  USB Storage-CFC  I20A PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

udev: starting version 141

udev: deprecated sysfs layout; update the kernel or disable CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED; some udev features will not work correctly

IT8716 SuperIO detected.

parport_pc 00:0a: reported by Plug and Play ACPI

parport0: PC-style at 0x378, irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,EPP]

ppdev: user-space parallel port driver

input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input3

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input4

processor ACPI_CPU:00: registered as cooling_device0

processor ACPI_CPU:01: registered as cooling_device1

input: PC Speaker as /class/input/input5

forcedeth: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.61.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] enabled at IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APCH] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: setting latency timer to 64

nv_probe: set workaround bit for reversed mac addr

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone0

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THRM] (40 C)

fan PNP0C0B:00: registered as cooling_device2

ACPI: Fan [FAN] (on)

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: ifname eth0, PHY OUI 0x5043 @ 1, addr 00:18:f3:e5:dd:9c

forcedeth 0000:00:14.0: highdma pwrctl timirq gbit lnktim desc-v3

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c00

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x4c40

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:10.1: PCI INT B -> Link[AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

HDA Intel 0000:00:10.1: setting latency timer to 64

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] enabled at IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> Link[APC5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

nvidia 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  180.51  Fri Apr 17 00:08:33 PDT 2009

rtc_cmos 00:05: RTC can wake from S4

rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

rtc0: alarms up to one year, y3k, 242 bytes nvram, hpet irqs

EXT3 FS on sdb1, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

Adding 13791792k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:13791792k

tun: Universal TUN/TAP device driver, 1.6

tun: (C) 1999-2004 Max Krasnyansky <maxk@qualcomm.com>

Bridge firewalling registered

device eth0 entered promiscuous mode

device vbox0 entered promiscuous mode

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 2(vbox0) entering forwarding state

br0: topology change detected, propagating

br0: port 1(eth0) entering forwarding state

CIFS: Unknown mount option codepage

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

br0: no IPv6 routers present

vbox0: no IPv6 routers present

warning: `VirtualBox' uses 32-bit capabilities (legacy support in use)

vboxdrv: Trying to deactivate the NMI watchdog permanently...

vboxdrv: Successfully done.

vboxdrv: Found 2 processor cores.

VBoxDrv: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0d7c7a0

vboxdrv: fAsync=1 offMin=0xdca1 offMax=0xdca1

vboxdrv: TSC mode is 'asynchronous', kernel timer mode is 'normal'.

vboxdrv: Successfully loaded version 2.2.0 (interface 0x000a0009).

VBoxNetFlt: dbg - g_abExecMemory=ffffffffa0f135e0

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

CONFIG_NF_CT_ACCT is deprecated and will be removed soon. Please use

nf_conntrack.acct=1 kernel paramater, acct=1 nf_conntrack module option or

sysctl net.netfilter.nf_conntrack_acct=1 to enable it.

usb 2-3: reset low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

input: Logitech Optical USB Mouse as /class/input/input6

generic-usb 0003:046D:C016.0002: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech Optical USB Mouse] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-3/input0

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi7 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 6

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 7:0:0:0: Direct-Access                               0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] 7831552 512-byte hardware sectors: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] 7831552 512-byte hardware sectors: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 43 00 00 00

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 7:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 6

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi8 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 7

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 8:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 8:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 7

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi9 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 8

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 9:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 9:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 9:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 8

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi10 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 9

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 10:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 10:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 10:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 9

usb 1-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10

usb 1-7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi11 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 10

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 11:0:0:0: Direct-Access              USB DISK Pro     PMAP PQ: 0 ANSI: 0 CCS

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] 4007936 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.05 GB/1.91 GiB)

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 23 00 00 00

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 11:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI removable disk

sd 11:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

usb 1-7: USB disconnect, address 10

usb 1-8: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11

usb 1-8: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi12 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 11

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

usb-storage: device scan complete

scsi 12:0:0:0: Direct-Access     FUJITSU  MHV2080AT        0811 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] 156301488 512-byte hardware sectors: (80.0 GB/74.5 GiB)

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Test WP failed, assume Write Enabled

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Assuming drive cache: write through

 sdd: sdd1

sd 12:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

sd 12:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 0

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

Too big adjustment 32

usb 1-8: USB disconnect, address 11

Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = 62508610 ns)

vifm[5456]: segfault at 118 ip 00007fef815c845e sp 00007fff89d145c0 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7fef81557000+140000]

vifm[22757]: segfault at 20 ip 00007f76857565f0 sp 00007fff8de98f88 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f76856df000+140000]

vifm[4241]: segfault at 118 ip 00007f8f6356845e sp 00007fff6bcb4a80 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[7f8f634f7000+140000]

 CIFS VFS: No response for cmd 50 mid 35169

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 7c 60 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1438080

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359520

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359521

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 7c 60 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1438080

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359520

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359521

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 7c 60 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1438080

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359520

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359521

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 7b fb 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1437676

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359419

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 7b fb 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1437676

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359419

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x02, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 7b fb 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1437676

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 359419

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  Unrecovered read error -- (asc=0x11, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 74 41 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1429764

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357441

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357442

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  Unrecovered read error -- (asc=0x11, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 74 41 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1429764

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357441

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357442

hdc: media error (bad sector): status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: media error (bad sector): error=0x34 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x03 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

ATAPI device hdc:

  Error: Medium error -- (Sense key=0x03)

  Unrecovered read error -- (asc=0x11, ascq=0x00)

  The failed "Read 10" packet command was: 

  "28 00 00 05 74 41 00 00 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 "

end_request: I/O error, dev hdc, sector 1429764

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357441

Buffer I/O error on device hdc, logical block 357442

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

GFS2: gfs2 mount does not exist

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=2052, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=20, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 4, size 2048)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=132, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 32, size 2048)

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=8, limit=4

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=72, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=128, limit=4

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=2052, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=20, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 4, size 2048)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=132, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 32, size 2048)

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=8, limit=4

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=72, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=128, limit=4

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=2052, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=20, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 4, size 2048)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=132, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 32, size 2048)

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=8, limit=4

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=72, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=128, limit=4

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=2052, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=20, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 4, size 2048)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=132, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 32, size 2048)

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=8, limit=4

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=72, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=128, limit=4

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=1028, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=2052, limit=4

UDF-fs: No partition found (1)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=68, limit=4

isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hdc, iso_blknum=16, block=16

FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc.

VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev hdc.

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=20, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 4, size 2048)

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=132, limit=4

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2006: read_super_block: bread failed (dev hdc, block 32, size 2048)

ReiserFS: hdc: warning: sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hdc

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=8, limit=4

XFS: SB read failed

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=72, limit=4

attempt to access beyond end of device

hdc: rw=0, want=128, limit=4

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Primary boot sector is invalid.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): read_ntfs_boot_sector(): Mount option errors=recover not used. Aborting without trying to recover.

NTFS-fs error (device hdc): ntfs_fill_super(): Not an NTFS volume.

ISO 9660 Extensions: Microsoft Joliet Level 3

ISOFS: changing to secondary root

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0

VFS: busy inodes on changed media or resized disk sr0
```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Well, I can tell you have kernel issues. That's really easy to see. You have segmentation faults, and so much more. Your drive issue is most likely a hardware issue, but that's definitely the least of your problems.

Post your current .config, as well as the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo and your /etc/fstab file.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pfloydde

/etc/fstab

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sdb1      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/hda1      /mnt/hda1   auto      auto,rw      0 0

/dev/hdb1      /mnt/hdb1   auto      auto,rw      0 0

shm         /dev/shm   tmpfs      nodev,nosuid,noexec   0 0
```

```
#> lspci -n

00:00.0 0500: 10de:02f0 (rev a2)

00:00.1 0500: 10de:02fa (rev a2)

00:00.2 0500: 10de:02fe (rev a2)

00:00.3 0500: 10de:02f8 (rev a2)

00:00.4 0500: 10de:02f9 (rev a2)

00:00.5 0500: 10de:02ff (rev a2)

00:00.6 0500: 10de:027f (rev a2)

00:00.7 0500: 10de:027e (rev a2)

00:02.0 0604: 10de:02fc (rev a1)

00:03.0 0604: 10de:02fd (rev a1)

00:04.0 0604: 10de:02fb (rev a1)

00:09.0 0500: 10de:0270 (rev a2)

00:0a.0 0601: 10de:0260 (rev a3)

00:0a.1 0c05: 10de:0264 (rev a3)

00:0a.2 0500: 10de:0272 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 0c03: 10de:026d (rev a3)

00:0b.1 0c03: 10de:026e (rev a3)

00:0d.0 0101: 10de:0265 (rev a1)

00:0e.0 0101: 10de:0266 (rev a1)

00:0f.0 0101: 10de:0267 (rev a1)

00:10.0 0604: 10de:026f (rev a2)

00:10.1 0403: 10de:026c (rev a2)

00:14.0 0680: 10de:0269 (rev a3)

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1100

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1101

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1102

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1103

03:00.0 0300: 10de:0163 (rev a1)

04:09.0 0104: 1095:0680 (rev 02)
```

```
#> lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)

00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)

00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)

00:00.4 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 4 (rev a2)

00:00.5 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:00.6 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 3 (rev a2)

00:00.7 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 2 (rev a2)

00:02.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:03.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:04.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation C51 PCI Express Bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Host Bridge (rev a2)

00:0a.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:0a.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP51 SMBus (rev a3)

00:0a.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a3)

00:0b.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP51 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:0d.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 IDE (rev a1)

00:0e.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:0f.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Serial ATA Controller (rev a1)

00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2)

00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)

00:14.0 Bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

03:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 LE] (rev a1)

04:09.0 RAID bus controller: Silicon Image, Inc. PCI0680 Ultra ATA-133 Host Controller (rev 02)
```

```
#> cat /proc/cpuinfo

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 75

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2204.594

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 4409.18

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc

processor   : 1

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 15

model      : 75

model name   : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2204.594

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 2

core id      : 1

cpu cores   : 2

apicid      : 1

initial apicid   : 1

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 1

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow rep_good pni cx16 lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy

bogomips   : 4409.21

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 40 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts fid vid ttp tm stc
```

And the .config as pastebin.com:

http://pastebin.com/m59844d25

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I went through your kernel, and decided a kernel seed would be better as a start. You should notice a real difference in the operation of the machine with this kernel. 

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## pfloydde

Hello,

thanks for your help, but the Kernel, compiled with your .config, stops booting with a Kernel_Panic and wrote an '...unknown fs "ram0"...' a few lines before. He can't find the root-device. Maybe I forgotten to say, that I used genkernel before   :Confused:  . On the other side I don't think it is a Kernel problem, because I can use the Optiarc-DVDRW Drive manual. I can mount CD's and DVD's and burning both types too. Only automounting doesn't work. Thus I begin searching the problem in hald config.  ... and while I wrote this posting I got the Idea   :Idea:   to test diffrent Media-Types... 

hmmpf... harrr...   :Mad: 

Only some original DVD-Movies and some DVD-Data can't be automounted!!!

.. but can mounted manual with 

```
#> mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom
```

I'm so sorry to waste your time. Next time I'll testing better, before asking community.   :Embarassed: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Knowing what error you got would help fix the kernel.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

